# source for plugs?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to run four wires from an aristo accessory swtch in a locomotive boiler to a phoenix soundcard in a tender. So I'd need some kind of plug. There are already 2 two-wire plugs running between the engine and tender. So I'd like to find one of those flat connectors, like LGB uses. My LGB Mogul has a ribbon cable cming off the loco that terminates in a flat connector. Hard to describe-I was thinking if I could find an eight pole, flat connector I could even glue it in place to make it look sort of like the floor between the tender and the lco.

Is there a good source for plugs like that? My local radio shack has a male/female make-it-yourself plug that's way too big and of very poor quality

Any ideas?


PS I know I could put the souncard in the loco and then just run two wires for the speaker cable back in the tender. But even then I'd need a source for plugs, and I'd ideally like to turn 3 two wire plugs nto one 6 wire plug


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Check these http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/CON-240/189/2-CONDUCTOR_LOCKING_CONNECTORS_W__LEADS_.html 
Be careful with polarity, sometimes the colors switch between batches. 

Nick


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Not cheap, but you might want to take a look at the Miniatronics plugs.











I've used them on a couple of my locomotives.   Note that they are NOT keyed.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones Bruce referenced are the ones I've used. I like them because they are very small. The downside can be: 
- they do not lock together (but I've never had them come undone) 
- they have a smaller amp rating - I think 1 amp (but I run 3 amps through them no problem) 
- they can be connected wrong (but the white dots are only on one side so I have not had a problem) 

I used them in my Shay to provide power pickup from the 3rd truck to the motor in the loco and to provide DCC control to the rear light. I really like them.

I wish Bachmann had used these on the K-27 instead of the ones they did which are freaking impossible to unplug/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also try going to the hobby shop that carries RC supplys as they have agood selection of the flat plugs.  Later RJD


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

All Electronics also sell 3, 4 and 6-pin connectors.
http://www.allelectronics.com/index.htmlwww.allelectronics.com/index.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I find the connector in scrapped computers. The front paned wiring harness has as many a 10 wires in a socket with multicolored wires attached. 
I am able to take off the pins from the mother board with a torch, just heat up the backside and slap the board on the ground. Parts fall off and are reuseable. 
Do this outdoors as too much heat creates fumes. great source for filter caps for those 5 volt regulators!!!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I do the same as Dan and use old computer connectors - I have developed a relationship with the local computer recycler and have him salvage these connectors for me. You can purchase the male staking pins from any number of vendors so that you don't have to pull them from the motherboards. 

dave


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Dean's Pins are available in 2, 3 & 4 pin versions. Should be available in RC shops and internet sites. Can carry a heavy load, are small and flat. 
I personnaly love the Minitronic plugs Bruce shows. I use them a lot in O scale and G scale. They are rated at 1 amp. I just tie two wires together if I need more than 1 amp. 

I also use the standard Aristo plugs I get from Allelectonics.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul does anyone make a 8 pin locking connector?  Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Bruce isn't kidding when he says, "Not cheap"!


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

8 pin all electronicshttp://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/CON-88/189/2_8-PIN_CONNECTORS_W__HEADERS_.html keep going on site and they have more


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

R.J, I think you are looking for 2.5 mm pin spacing, the last unit is .1 inch... what is the spacing on your pins? 

Regards, Greg


----------

